# Looking to rent a lake cabin for family of 5



## holdensmomma (May 21, 2006)

I am looking for a cabin to rent for possibly July 3 to 14th. The dates are negotiable totally and the price is as well. I am pretty open to the location at this point I just would like it to be on the lake or VERY VERY near the lake...at whatever lake it may be...as far as *preferences* go...I would LOVE to be in the Itasca area but am open to almost anywhere. Thank you for your time!! [email protected] NO SPAM PLEASE!!


----------

